# Betta and Apple snail?



## wesleythebetta (Jun 19, 2011)

I just got my snail yesterday and the betta was curious of it and lightly nibbled on the snail to which the snail retracted into its shell. After the betta paid no mind to the snail and would swim fairly closely without any more signs of biting.. until now. I was horrified as i just watched my betta bite my snail so hard as for the snail to be slightly picked up and fall as it retracted into its shell. Should I return the snail? I feel badly if it is being picked on more than I notice...


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah. You should. Or get the snail some algae wafers and a lil critter keeper to live in =]

Your betta will eventually eat the eyes, antennae, etc. Trust me.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Here's one of my apple snails :3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My apple snail and every one of my bettas got along. The reason he attacked it, is to see what would happen. The snail usually will retract, because it's a safety method of course. The reason the betta is aggressive, is because the snail is in HIS territory. In any introduction of betta and another critter, you have to introducde the betta into THEIR territory, not the other way around. Try taking the betta out, rearrange plants and ornaments, and put him back in. See what happens. If this does not work, you may need to return the apple snail


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

I know how you feel, my two males don't pay any attention to their snails (even the ones I dropped in while the bettas were in there) but my female keeps hanging around hers. 
I rearranged the tank and put the snail in first but she just seems more interested. I can't tell if she's being aggressive or just really curious. 
I would wait to see if he still does it and he might get bored. 
Good luck! I know I love my snails and they're fun to have around.


----------



## Cookie Lee Lady (Aug 26, 2011)

I had a snail in with one of my bettas. He attacked it, and really didn't like being in the tank with her. I didn't have an extra tank to move the snail to, so I did a water change and put each of my bettas in each other's tank, and so far, I haven't had any problems. I can tell my snail is not stressed out anymore because she is exploring and quite active (which she wasn't when she shared a tank with Blue Fish). Red Fish pretty much ignores the apple snail, and treats her like she is part of the scenery, even hiding behind her every now and then...lol


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

You could get a small 1.5-2 gallon tank for the snail. But snails generally adapt to getting picked on...he may not be very active though...


----------



## wesleythebetta (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies everyone! I decided to keep the snail because he didn't seem very bothered by it and was very active still in the following hours. They have became better friends  the betta doesn't mind him much anymore. I've been confused though! I have one of those floating logs for my betta and by some miracle my snail has been hanging out in it but have no idea how it gets there in the first place. Unless he climbs up the wall of the tank and waits for it to get close? Either way it's funny to see him floating around the tank in it and the betta still swimming through it ignoring that the snail is in there.


----------



## lordadamar (Aug 24, 2011)

Some snails are more delicate than others, Apple snails / ramshorn / Pond snails / Trumpet snail...

I actually have a successful breeding colony of Assassin Snails tougher shells, They do better with aggressive fish....

I will be selling babies soon if anyone is interested...
One thing to note Assassin snails are NOT hermaphrodites it requires a male and female to breed and the are VERY slow to reproduce, This also makes them rare in the hobby to find... They will also Wipe out any pond snail issue you might have... As the eat other snails, along with scavenging the tank bottom for left over food..


----------

